# Lead ammo



## andalussia (Jul 22, 2013)

Hi mates, I've been thinking about getting heavy and cheap ammo for slingshot
i think about using lead balls for fishing.
Different sizes and are not expensive. There are many ways, some are interesting as piercing ammunition.
I found a web page in my country that sells a kilo bags for 9 euros. the diameter is 6 mm.

Some used this ammo?

an example to give you an idea:

http://www.pescatienda.com/plomos.htm

http://www.pescatienda.com/plomos_cortados_bolsa_kg.htm

seems a good idea?

regards


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

6mm is very small. You won't see much benefit from lead over steel in that size, and I would be very surprised if split shot would fly straight.


----------



## squirrel squasher (May 17, 2013)

Charles did a tutorial on lead hunting slugs


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

I agree with Henry ... 6mm is awfully small. But depending on your taste, it may be all right for targets if you are using light bands. If you have access to lead, you can cast your own cylindrical ammo in whatever size suits you:

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/13778-cast-hunting-ammo-with-simple-wooden-mold/?p=151100

In my experience, cylindrical ammo in a slingshot is just as accurate as round ball. Recently I used cylindrical ammo for some of my card cuts at 10 meters in the Bill Hays card cutting competition. For hunting, cylindrical ammo is much more effective than round ball.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2013)

Or you can buy a gang mold on EBay. I like the #000 buckshot molds that cast 20 9mm shot at a time. They weigh in heavy enough to hunt with and light enough to shoot target with. Just search EBay for "#000 buckshot mold". Sometimes there are none to be had but about half the time you can find one.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

I have the "quad" mold, #0000 buckshot, which is .38 caliber = 9.5 mm, from the following source:

http://buckshotmold.com/

It works quite well in my experience.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

I love lead fishing weights for shooting but would be inclined to go with 10mm minimum


----------



## TxTickPkr (Aug 5, 2013)

.40, .45 to .50 seem to have a good match of mass and speed with banding that I must assume most of us mere mortals can control. These sizes are available as round ball from muzzle shooting suppliers as well as other sizes. They can also be found in good supply at shooting range berms. Please check with range operators before excavating commercial ranges but I'm sure we all know of a well peppered clay bank at a gravel pit. The only cylindricals I have shot are .38 wad cutters and they were devastating. What would be the source for heavier cylindrical lead one might cut to length with angled cut ends for cutting power other than molding if any?


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

TxTickPkr said:


> .40, .45 to .50 seem to have a good match of mass and speed with banding that I must assume most of us mere mortals can control. These sizes are available as round ball from muzzle shooting suppliers as well as other sizes. They can also be found in good supply at shooting range berms. Please check with range operators before excavating commercial ranges but I'm sure we all know of a well peppered clay bank at a gravel pit. The only cylindricals I have shot are .38 wad cutters and they were devastating. What would be the source for heavier cylindrical lead one might cut to length with angled cut ends for cutting power other than molding if any?


It's so easy to hammer lead into any shape you like...including good edges. Wheel balancing weights don't need much work....or just make some holes in a piece of wood and pour it in.


----------



## andalussia (Jul 22, 2013)

Hello friends!
thank you very much for the replies and interest.
I had already seen the tutorial for lead ammunition.
Now I have some free time to make ammunition employ, and does them to melt lead. I've never done.

'm buying lead balls for fishing, for use with small slingshot. I'll tell how they work.

regards


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2013)

Charles said:


> I have the "quad" mold, #0000 buckshot, which is .38 caliber = 9.5 mm, from the following source:
> 
> http://buckshotmold.com/
> 
> ...


Yeah, I got confused. I think #000 is .36 cal. The #0000 is the one to get if you want a nice medium sized lead.


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2013)

TxTickPkr said:


> The only cylindricals I have shot are .38 wad cutters and they were devastating.


When I was a boy my best friend's dad reloaded. One day we found a box of .38 wad cutters in the attick of his house. I bet there was 150 pounds of wad cutters in that box. That is all we shot for two summers... and devastating is exactly right. I don't know why anyone would think that split shot won't fly well. If cylindrical shot flys well at SS speeds pretty much anything that isn't flat as a pie sheet will probably fly ok.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

I agree about the .38 wad cutters. They are very similar to my hunting slugs and would work fine. They are just expensive to buy.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Charles said:


> I agree about the .38 wad cutters. They are very similar to my hunting slugs and would work fine. They are just expensive to buy.
> 
> Cheers ..... Charles


I have a Lee mold for 158 grain .357 semi-wadcutters. They fit nicely between my 125 gr .44s and 180 gr .50s and fly straight enough for my skill.


----------



## coyote-1 (Oct 24, 2013)

Howdy! My first post on this forum. I've been dabbling with slingshots and other such weaponry for years. So I stumbled on this thread....

I've had good success with .54 lead ball. Carries a lot of kinetic energy. The problem with steel ball is that it just bounces off its target. Lead deforms a little, so more of its energy is transferred to target. But this can be enhanced too. The gentleman with the cylindrical ammo is on the right track, as are the guys using split-shot sinkers.

What I do is split the .54 lead ball twice using a razor knife, making perpendicular opposing splits. This does two things:
- the lead deforms significantly along those splits as it hits, thereby transferring even more KE to target
- the split lines are quite sharp, so it digs into the target as it goes.

When I bought the .54 ball, it was cheap. Got a lot then; don't know the price anymore. Another interesting ammo is steel hex nuts. Accurate, and also does some damage. But the split .54 is great, it'll stick in a fence post.


----------



## coyote-1 (Oct 24, 2013)

Need to make a correction. Looked at the package; it is Hornady .58 ball. Not that .04 is gonna make that much difference, but accuracy is not unimportant.


----------

